# Tecumseh XL TEC 12 OHV



## obrientravis25 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking for a manual or valve settings for this machine, any help would be greatly appreaciated!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

links to service manuals available in the sticky thread in the 4 cycle section.


----------

